# Bonsai



## PHRAG (Sep 15, 2006)

I am just getting started in this wonderful hobby. I have been in love with Japanese orchids and art for a while now, and the time is right for me to start learning this art form. The ability to combine my love of plants and art into one hobby is too attractive to resist.

Here are some starter trees I purchased. These have been trained, so they aren't just raw nursery stock, but they haven't been refined to the point of being finished. Not that you can finish a bonsai. I think I have a pretty good start with these trees if I can keep them alive.

I joined a local bonsai society, and I am hoping to find a mentor there who can teach me a few hands-on skills. I don't even have any tools yet! So many hobbies, so much to buy.






These are the trees. From left to right they measure roughly 9", 4" and 8" tall not counting the pots. These are small bonsai trees.





This one is an American Hackberry (Celtis occidentalis). It will develop small berries.





This is a Serissa tree (Serrissa foetida). It is nicknamed the Tree of a Thousand Stars because of the tiny, star shaped blooms that cover it when it blooms.





This is a twin trunk, Star Jasmine tree (Trachelospermum jasminoides). It's not a real jasmine, but will bloom with small off-white pinwheel shaped flowers.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 15, 2006)

In about 3 weeks the dumpster behind John's apartment complex will be filled with besseaes and besseae hybrids.

Those are some nice looking plants. Think about posting a photo tutorial when you start doing all the root trimming stuff!


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> In about 3 weeks the dumpster behind John's apartment complex will be filled with besseaes and besseae hybrids.
> 
> Those are some nice looking plants. Think about posting a photo tutorial when you start doing all the root trimming stuff!



In three weeks youre gonna catch me in the dumpster behind John's apartment complex!

John - those are sweet bonsai's! the Serissa tree is pretty cool!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 15, 2006)

Now you must explore the small gardens of plants planted on a large lava rock set in a dish of water. I have seen some wonderful scapes produced, and some using Ponerorchis. I can't recall the name for it though.

Jon
________
Jeep


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 15, 2006)

John,

Super start! They all look great!

thanks


----------



## Equestris (Sep 16, 2006)

Really cool John. I really admire bonsai but don't have the courage to try it. Good luck with them!


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

They scare me too, I just think I'd chop the whole thing to pieces by accident! I am not good at knowing when to stop.  

Forgot the camera yesterday when I was in Westford, so no pics of Bonsai West for you yet. Sorry!


----------



## Jmoney (Sep 16, 2006)

cool! (not another addiction!)


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2006)

I think John only got bonsai so that he could put them on his livingroom floor and then walk around making dinosaur noises.


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 16, 2006)

I needed places for my GI Joes to hide behind while firing at Cobra.


----------

